# Giant FastRoad E+ 1 Pro 2020 Rattle



## videonastie (12 Feb 2020)

I have recently purchased the Giant FastRoad E+1 Pro 2020 & all is good apart from an annoying noise which seems to be coming from the battery area, specifically the outer casing (I think) knocking against the frame, when hitting any bumps (there are plenty on our roads) on my road commute. When off the bike & checking over the battery area, there is a little bit of play when pressing the top of the casing, where the top part locks. The noise doesn’t make any noise when stationary & bounced up & down. The question I am asking as an ebike newbie, is this normal for ebikes to make this sound, or could the casing be faulty?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Feb 2020)

I am currently on my 3rd ebike - plus my wife's folder and none of them have rattled - especially from the battery area

if you bought the bike new then I suggest that you contact the place you bought it from and ask them to fix it 

if not then there is something wrong so it probably won;t get better - I would get it sorted either by a LBS or yourself if you feel you are up to it


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Feb 2020)

Yep, back to vendor. Not normal. You don't want to risk your battery working loose and dropping out with potentially devastating consequences, risks are... explosive. 

Interesting though that there's no noise when you bounce the bike, don't rule out possibility it could be coming from elsewhere.


----------



## Smudge (14 Feb 2020)

Any small movement of the battery in the housing, can usually be sorted by placing some thin foam strips against the inside of the housing to make the battery sit tighter in the housing. If the foam isn't sticky backed, then use some double sided tape.
Its how i sorted it on a previous ebike. 
Also, check that it isn't loose motor bolts that go in the frame, they can sometimes go slightly loose on these Giant Yam motors. Undo them, put grease on the threads, and do them up again.


----------



## videonastie (14 Feb 2020)

Thanks for all the replies guys.... I took it to my local dealer & immediately he said that the battery casing rattled more than normal.... He thinks that the inside lock has been welded too close to the entrance & the lock cannot catch of the battery tight enough.... Its going back to where I purchased it from, as it’s obviously faulty....🤞


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Feb 2020)

Great - hope it gets sorted - let us know what happens


----------



## videonastie (15 Feb 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Great - hope it gets sorted - let us know what happens


Will do, thanks for the info & responses guys....👍


----------



## videonastie (21 Feb 2020)

Received a reply from Tredz & they have said they will be fitting ‘battery shims’ to the frame to make the battery for better/tighter....

Im not overly pleased with this, as the bike is faulty from production & less than a month old, so I see this as a bodge/shortcut & surely the bike should be replaced?

Am I being too unreasonable to take this stance?


----------



## NickWi (22 Feb 2020)

If those shims are a genuine Giant parts designed for the purpose, then whilst it is an unfortunate admisssion from Giant that they have a problem, they have come up with a solution. Provided those shims are not going to wear and it gives you a permanent fix, then yes, I don't think you have any choice other to accept it . However if it's Tredz bodge, IMHO, absolutely no way.

As a secondary note, I think you'd be pushing your luck to get a replacement bike, but if they replaced the offending parts with new ones that don't rattle, I wouldn't consider that as unreasonable, but it doesn't do any harm to ask.


----------



## videonastie (22 Feb 2020)

NickWi said:


> If those shims are a genuine Giant parts designed for the purpose, then whilst it is an unfortunate admisssion from Giant that they have a problem, they have come up with a solution. Provided those shims are not going to wear and it gives you a permanent fix, then yes, I don't think you have any choice other to accept it . However if it's Tredz bodge, IMHO, absolutely no way.
> 
> As a secondary note, I think you'd be pushing your luck to get a replacement bike, but if they replaced the offending parts with new ones that don't rattle, I wouldn't consider that as unreasonable, but it doesn't do any harm to ask.


 
I’m still to find out whether they are a Giant or a Tredz fix, as I’m still waiting for a call back.

Appreciate your input, as I’ve never experienced a problem like this before....👍


----------



## Zanelad (24 Feb 2020)

I had the same problem on my Fastroad e+. I place a thin strip on folded material between the battery and the downtube. Doesn't take much, only a mm or two in thickness. Peace, perfect peace.

I toyed with the idea of sticky foam strips or the suchlike, but thought over time they'd get squashed and stop being effective.

A new piece of cloth and it's good again.


----------

